# Thinking About Selling



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Well, we pulled the plug and bought a Class C. I know am thinking about selling my burb, I'm not sure I want to because I love the vehicle. I dont really pull anything but it is a nice vehicle for traveling without the motorhome. Just not sure. I also have a yamaha 2400 generator that I have used on one trip. I had it converted to run on propane, natural gas and regular gas. It is a nice gen and its nice to have one at the house but in three years I have used it only on one trip. Anyway just thowing it out there.


----------



## Icmystique (Feb 11, 2014)

mike said:


> Well, we pulled the plug and bought a Class C. I know am thinking about selling my burb, I'm not sure I want to because I love the vehicle. I dont really pull anything but it is a nice vehicle for traveling without the motorhome. Just not sure. I also have a yamaha 2400 generator that I have used on one trip. I had it converted to run on propane, natural gas and regular gas. It is a nice gen and its nice to have one at the house but in three years I have used it only on one trip. Anyway just thowing it out there.


How much for the generator?


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

The site I bought it from has them for 1550 new. I have only used it for a couple of times. Yes they are expensive, but its nice to not have to mess with gasoline. Its nice to have around the house, but honestly I have not used it in almost two years other than to run it a little. I guess I could knock a few hundred off that. Where are u located? I wouldn't want to ship it as it is a little heavy, but we do travel alot so I could meet u on the road


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

This is the website address I got it from http://www.yamaha-propane-natural-gas-generators.com/


----------

